# Currency Exchange?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!
My friend has recently arrived to Egypt; however he brought with him only South African rand (ZAR). As of yet we have been unable to find anywhere to convert this money into Egyptian pounds - any ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------

